# Suffering Allergies?



## Ithica (Jul 29, 2008)

I was just wondfering how many people have allergies to thing.. If so what do you suffer them from and can you keep it under control? And what is the worst that happens if you have an allergy attack?

Just being nosey. Ill put my input in when i've heard others


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 29, 2008)

my b.f has the worst allergys I have ever seen. 

He is pretty much against drugs, but for his allergys he HAS to take claritin-D , its the only thing that helps! 

he gets watery eyes, runny nose, he sneezes A LOT and he whines and moans like a baby. cuz thats what guys do lol.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm allergic to dust, choccolate, ice cream (I think, eating/drinking anything cold too much makes me sick after awhile), too cold/too hot weather (I get rash from extreme winter, and too hot weather brings dryness and white spots to my skin)

I try to keep clean so the dust doesn't pile up. 

For the skin, I use glysolid (glycerin cream) every winter and once in awhile in the summer..


----------



## prosthetichead (Jul 29, 2008)

i have horrible allergies, but i am starting to get them under control. i've had them since i was about 10 or 11. i am extermely allergic to cats and other animals with similar fur. i also have seasonal allergies and have a very sensitive nose. i used to be a smoker and since i've quit, i'm sensitive to smoke again. my allergies got really bad when i moved from so cal, where i lived by the coast, to northern california, where its dryer and much more foliage! my symptoms usually include itchy, runny nose, itchy watery eyes, coughing and wheezing, drowsiness and hives. my doctor has finally put my on percribed allergy medication after suffering with OTC meds for like 9 years.  and i'm finally feeling better!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 29, 2008)

LOl, I have a couple.  My eyes were almost swollen shut this weekend, and they still feel like sandpaper.  its kickass, and I love it.

I am allergic to:  Cats, dogs, dust, weeds, grass, mold, Olive Trees, and I'm sure other stuff, but those are the definites.

Cats pretty much kick my ass, and I cant even be around them at all. Dogs arent as bad.  

I use Astelin, steroid eye drops, allergra 24D, and allergies has since contributed to other breathing difficulties... i.e. Asthma... so now Im on Advair and have a rescue inhaler as well. YAYYY!

I still feel like butt most of the time, the drugs just take the edge off... perhaps one day the doctors will come up with a concoction that makes me feel normal again.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 30, 2008)

I have several allergies...pretty much anything with fur or feathers (not that they stop me from having cats!), some trees and grasses, mold, and my big ones are dust mites and bees.  I also have allergy-related asthma.  To control everything, I take Veramyst and Claritin, with Advair for my asthma + a rescue inhaler.  For bees, I have an emergency adrenaline shot that I'm supposed to keep with me at all times.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have year round allergies to life, and cats and dogs

My eyes water I sneeze a million times and get all congested and my throat
  gets itchy and I have an asthma attack

I use Flonase and its the only thing that helps me


----------



## Ithica (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow  some of you girls have tons of allergies :O

I only have food allergies which are wheat/gluten and dairy. I cant have anyyything with either of those in or it sets up a horrible reaction. I bloat, i get cramps.. other horrid stuff i wont go into hehe.
I have taken a whoole load of stuff but i have stopped taking as many now (like two sachets of powder now) and im starting to get used to it.

 I just can't eat out anywhere because when you say food allergy people still give you bucket loads of dairy and what have you when you specifically say not to.


----------



## redambition (Jul 30, 2008)

i have the holy trinity of allergies according to my doctor!

asthma, hayfever and dermatitis... ie: sensitive sinuses/mucous membranes, lungs and skin.

it can be really nasty at times, i have to deal with being allergic to animals, flowers, grass, cold (that's the skin), soaps (skin again), creams (skin), exfoliants (skin) and then dealing with breathing difficulties at the best of times.

i sometimes take claratyne and i always have my asthma medication on me, but i try to stay as drug free as possible when it comes to treatments.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

i have hayfever, it comes around may or something, depending on ho wmuch ity's rained that year

i get itchy throat, itchy and watery eyes, runny nose... it's bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it only lasts a a few weeks, and i take some tablets called loratadine which work for me

i think i'm also allergic to dogs but i haven't had the tests done...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 30, 2008)

OMFG IM HAVING ALLERGIES RIGHT NOW AS I TYPE MY NOSE BLOODY DRIPPING WITH BOOGIES!!! watery eyes, non stop sneezing UGHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I'm allergic to pollen and dust, I have allergy pills but if i take them when i have allergies they dont work, i have to take it beforehand.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 30, 2008)

I've heard if you've got outdoor-springtime allergies you should eat honey from the region to clear it up.  

I don't think I'm allergic to anything...but dust makes me itchy.  Like people with dusty fake flowers and trinkets everywhere....eeek.


----------

